# Elk formerly Perfective GY198



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

The last part of the jigsaw takes me to this one , I know she became Elk and was sold out of Grimsby in 1956.. I also know she fished out North Shields for a time , Was she ever registered there and what was her ultimate fate
Again many thanks


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

All from Olsens:
1959 Elk AH 77
1961 Viscaria AH 77
1964/1971/1982 Viscaria GY 705
Owned by various Grimsby owners except 1982 when she is owned in Hull.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

That is brilliant Douglas Many many thanks


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I also found a yacht currently cruising a fjord near Nykoping with the same name??


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

OLSEN 1954
ELK
GY 198
ON 162905
BUILT 1935 HALSO SWEDEN
OWNER DUNCAN L SOUTER GRIMSBY

OLSEN 1947
PERFECTIVE
GY 198
ON 162905
BUILT 1935 HALSO SWEDEN
OWNERS W. A. GARRATT & P. RIED
Bill.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

A bit further http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/Technical details/viscaria_gy705.htm


----------

